# problem with pptp on free bsd 7 32 bit



## ali3781 (Jan 28, 2010)

I install poptop and config following files,please check them and tell me why I cant connect to server by pptp connection.(error 619)

/usr/local/etc/pptpd.conf

```
option /etc/ppp/ppp.conf
localip 192.168.0.1
remoteip 192.168.0.100-105
pidfile /var/run/pptpd.pid
nobsdcomp
proxyarp
+chapms-v2
mppe-40
mppe-128
mppe-stateless
noipparam
```

/etc/ppp/ppp.conf

```
pptp:
set timeout 0
set log phase chat connect lcp ipcp
set dial
set login
enable mssfixup
set ifaddr 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.100-192.168.0.105 255.255.255.0
set server /tmp/loop "" 0177
enable chap
enable mschapv2
disable pap
enable proxy
accept dns
set dns 192.168.0.1 192.9.9.3
set nbns 192.168.0.1
set device !/etc/ppp/secure
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like you used the exact same example as given here.

Did you adjust the IP addresses to reflect your own situation?


----------



## ali3781 (Jan 29, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It looks like you used the exact same example as given here.
> 
> Did you adjust the IP addresses to reflect your own situation?


yes ,I think I do that,after reboot server vpn connected but internet didn't forward from server to my pc,I check here

```
sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding
```
and respond was 1,'m so confused why it doesn't work properly.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

Make sure the traffic that comes out of the pptp interface gets NAT'ed before sending it out to the internet.

Use tcpdump(1) to see what's going on.


----------



## ali3781 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for your good response ,I'm a beginner in use of Free Bsd.
by the way,I deinstall poptop and config ip addresses again.
now I got this message:

```
Warning: Label /etc/ppp/ppp.conf rejected -direct connection: Configuration label not found
```
---/etc/ppp/ppp.conf----

```
loop:
 set timeout 0
 set log phase chat connect lcp ipcp command
 set device localhost:pptp
 set dial
 set login
# Server (local) IP address, Range for Clients, and Netmask
 set ifaddr 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.150-192.168.1.180 255.255.255.255
 set server /tmp/loop "" 0177

loop-in:
 set timeout 0
 set log phase lcp ipcp command
 allow mode direct

pptp:
 load loop
 enable chap
 enable pap
# Authenticate against /etc/passwd
 enable passwdauth
# The next depends on your routing. Proxy arp is an easy way out
 enable proxy
 accept dns
# DNS Servers to assign client - replace with your own
 set dns 4.2.2.4
 set device !/etc/ppp/secure
```
-----/usr/local/etc/pptpd.conf----

```
option /etc/ppp/ppp.conf
localip 192.168.1.100
remoteip 192.168.1.150-180
pidfile /var/run/pptpd.pid
nobsdcomp
proxyarp
+chapms-v2
mppe-40
mppe-128
mppe-stateless
noipparam
```


----------



## aragon (Jan 30, 2010)

I prefer using net/mpd5 for PPTP connections.


----------



## ali3781 (Jan 31, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure the traffic that comes out of the pptp interface gets NAT'ed before sending it out to the internet.
> 
> Use tcpdump(1) to see what's going on.


Dear SirDice
I checked it with tcdump but it seems that traffic didn't get NATed
How could I NAT pptp traffic .


----------

